# 5.1 HT for $1500?



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the forums and I know the "Help me with a HT Stereo between $1000-$2000" is among the more popular thread topics, but I'll try to be specific to my needs. :bigsmile: I've been trapped with only HTIB's in the past and finally have the budget to upgrade. My current setup is Onkyo's HT-790 with a new Yamaha RX-V1800 receiver coming in the mail tomorrow. My room is about 14'Wx18'Lx8'H and the layout I've linked here. (Sorry for my poor drawing abilities.)

I would estimate I use my system 90% for movies and games and only 10% for music.

My question is this: For $1500, would I be better off just upgrading the Subwoofer and Front Loudspeakers (PB12-NSD with Axiom's M60 v2) and upgrade the rest in a year or two, or should I just get a full 5.1 set now like the SBS-01 with PB12-NSD?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, especially if you think the front and sub upgrade is the way to go.

If I got a 5.1 setup, I'd probably use the RX-V1800's multi-zone feature and set the other two speakers in another room.


Thanks in advance for the input,

-Josh


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would say that is a tough call. I have not heard the Axioms, but I know the SBS-01 system really impresses me. No doubt you will love the sub, so you at least got the right idea there. Not knowing enough about the Axioms, I would opt for the SVS system. Maybe some Axiom owners can chime in.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Josh, Welcome to the Shack.

As Sonnie has already eluded to you can't go wrong with the SBS-01 with a PB12-NSD. I do know that the Axiom's M60 are good sounding speakers but I bet that bang for buck you wont go in the wrong direction with SVS.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll probably go for the SBS-01 setup and if, for some reason, I find it lacking I'll just upgrade it to 7.1 and get larger fronts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

We all know the PB12-NSD is a real beast in it's price range, but does anyone know how svs's cylinder subs are in comparison? I'm considering the 15-46 PCi or a 25-31 pc-plus due to the significantly smaller footprint. Anyone have any dealings with them, (either positive or negative)?

-Josh


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

wicked-jawsh said:


> Thanks guys. I'll probably go for the SBS-01 setup and if, for some reason, I find it lacking I'll just upgrade it to 7.1 and get larger fronts.


As an Axiom owner I was going to suggest you try the Axiom website to see if there was anyone near you willing to give you an audition, but as you have suggested you are willing to go 5.1 right away and then add larger fronts later I offer this thought; if the sound isn't what you want you may find it hard to match the new larger fronts to the SBS center(timbre/tone matching), making a 3 speaker purchase necessary, just something to think about. 

I highly doubt you will be wanting the larger mains as you have said you primarily will use the system for movies. I did find moving up from Axiom M22s to M80s made a noticeable improvement for HT but was it worth the extra money just from a HT point of view? I don't think so, but for music, a floorstander is the way to go.

I also have the PB12-NSD and it is a very nice sub for the money. I found it took a little effort to get it to blend with my M80s, but the PB12-NSD hits nice and hard and does play quite low making great for movies.

Once you have your system keep us updated with your thoughts about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

I just bought SVS's SBS-01 5.0 set with a 20-39 PCi Sub.

I actually was going to get the 16-46, but SVS's customer suggest against it for a home theater system since it sacrifices a bit of the mid bass power and dynamics for being able to high ~10Hz. You have to love a customer service that actually looks out for the customer's best interest instead of just selling them the items at the highest prices they can.

They even knocked off $30 since I got a speaker set + sub combo. I'm expecting the system to be great for the money.

Wish me luck.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

wicked-jawsh said:


> I just bought SVS's SBS-01 5.0 set with a 20-39 PCi Sub.
> 
> I actually was going to get the 16-46, but SVS's customer suggest against it for a home theater system since it sacrifices a bit of the mid bass power and dynamics for being able to high ~10Hz. You have to love a customer service that actually looks out for the customer's best interest instead of just selling them the items at the highest prices they can.
> 
> ...


I don't think you'll need any luck.. that system is gonna be way too good for the money you spent. At least IMO.

Congratulations and definitely tell us how it turns out.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

I got the set in the mail today! :jump: I work nights, so I was sleeping when the UPS guy showed up. Was too busy setting it up, calibrating and testing out music/movies that I never got back to sleep. Luckily, 3hrs of sleep seems to be enough. 

While I haven't had _too _long to play with it all yet, I can say one thing: SVS makes some beastly subs. As many have said before, these subs are BIG and can put out some major bass. Also, its very subtle when it should be while still shaking the walls when its called upon to do so.

Definate thumbs up so far! So far I've tested several Lord of the Rings, Matrix and Star Wars scenes and the 20-39 PCi definately took these movies to another level over my old HTiB onkyo sub. I also tried Dark City's city "tuning" scenes, which were much more subtle, but still added more depth to the scene than before.

I only had an hour or so to test out some music, but i was able to pop in Nine Inch Nails' Downward Spiral (Closer) and their new instrumental album, Ghosts I-IV, both sounded great.

My only issue so far is my furniture's fault: The center is too tall to slide into my TV's stand shelves where my old center was. I have a Sony KDS-55A2000 rear projection set and is rather thick at 19", so the screen isn't flush against the wall like most plasma/lcds. Are there any major downsides with wall mounting the center above the TV, with a downward tilt, instead of below the TV?:dontknow: I could still mount it below, but it would involve taking out a large glass shelf (permanently) which I don't really want to do just yet.

If I can find some time, I'll try to post some pictures of the new HT setup within the next few days. 

-Josh


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

wicked-jawsh said:


> Are there any major downsides with wall mounting the center above the TV, with a downward tilt, instead of below the TV?:dontknow: I could still mount it below, but it would involve taking out a large glass shelf (permanently) which I don't really want to do just yet.
> 
> If I can find some time, I'll try to post some pictures of the new HT setup within the next few days.
> 
> -Josh


First, CONGRATULATIONS! I'm glad you like the system so far. And yeah, pictures really don't do justice to those SVS subs. It's one of those "You gotta see it to believe it" things.

As for your question about the center -- I think you'd be ok mounting above the tv. The people behind you might even like it better since the first row isn't blocking the direct line of fire from the speaker if it's mounted below. Another advantage, speakers usually don't do too well when they're in an enlcosed space like in a tv entertainment unit. So, the short of it -- mount it above, I thikn that's probably best in the end anyway.

And can't wait for the pics.

JCD


----------

